# Radio Security Service in WW2.



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

This may be of interest to all radio professionals and hams.
Check out these links to the work of the Radio Security Service during WW2.

www.zamboodle.demon.co.uk/rss/box25his.htm

http://www.zamboodle.demon.co.uk/rss/nl24.htm

My father was one of the voluntary interceptors. He had done his radio training in the Royal Navy between the wars. Although I was born after the war was over, I was told never to talk about it, when they sometimes mentioned the radio station that my father had in the cupboard under the stairs. We had an aerial (antenna) strung up to the top of the big beech tree at the bottom of the garden. In my tenage years it was great for getting radio luxembourg. Its only recently that information has been forthcoming about the RSS, and thanks to the internet, I'm now in touch with the RSS association. By the way, my fathers station was in Strathaven Lanarkshire Scotland.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

My father, a blind musician and keen radio amateur, was a VI. I never knew for years after the war he had done this. I remember his receiver was a Hallicrafter Sky Champion. When I was in my very early teens I used his receiver to listen to the ships calling on 2182 and this interest led to my career as an R/O.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Fascinating reading Norm.

Thanks for posting this.

Brian


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

This is the link I meant to post, insead of the newsletter.
It's the overview and includes several other interesting links.

http://www.secretlisteners.org/


----------

